# Wo liegt der Unterschied?



## Allround-Fischer (28. August 2011)

Hallo Boardis,
ich habe schon viel von floatruten und matchruten gehört.
Aber irgendwie hab ich keinen Plan was ne` Flotrute is|kopfkrat.
könntet ihr mir irgendwie da ma helfen;+
bis denne Allround-Fischer

____________________________________________________________
Jeder Angeltag ohne Fisch ist besser als ein Arbeitstag mit Arbeit


----------



## Tradnats (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wo liegt der Unterschied?*

So wie ich es einschätze, ist mit "Floating" das Angeln mit einer Posenmontage gemeint.
Sprich eine floatrute ist zum Posenfischen gedacht.


lG


----------



## Damyl (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wo liegt der Unterschied?*

Floatruten haben in der Regel grössere und weniger Ringe als Matchruten. Stopperknoten gleiten deshalb besser durch. 

Meist ist auch das Wurfgewicht bei Floatruten etwas höher als bei klassischen Matchruten. Sie sind somit für etwas grössere Fische ausgelegt.

Nimmt man 2 identische Rutenblanks 3,90m mit 10-30Gr WG, beringt einen mit vielen kleinen Ringen, heisst sie Matchrute. Beringt man einen mit etwas grösseren und weniger Ringen, heisst sie Floatrute. 
Du siehst.......der Unterschied ist fliessend.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wo liegt der Unterschied?*

Matchruten sind meist auch etwas mehr "Spitze", was die Aktion angeht. Floatruten lassen sich zudem auch in ihrem Wurfgewichtsbereich sehr gut als leichte Grundruten einsetzen. 

Eine Floatrute lässt sich auch eher mit eigentlich zu leichten Matchmontagen fischen, als umgekehrt. Somit ist die Floatrute die universellere Posenrute.

Mein persönlicher Tipp:

Eine sog. Specialist-Rute zwischen 1.00 und 1.50 lbs. Testkurve. Die erfüllt mit dem regulären Oberteil alle Anforderungen an eine Floatrute und sie bietet mit dem zusätzlichen Zitterspitzenoberteil die Eigenschaften einer leichten Quiver-/Feederrute. Zwei vollwertige Ruten in einer!


----------



## Allround-Fischer (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wo liegt der Unterschied?*

Danke das waren  sehr hilfreiche tippS:
LG Allround-Fischer


<)))><


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wo liegt der Unterschied?*

Um auf die 1-1,5 lbs angaben von andal zurückzukommen.
Ich habe mir eigentlich zum oberflächenangeln auf Karpfen ne Daiwa Twilight Specialist mit 1,25lb gekauft, jedoch merkte ich mit der Zeit, dass wenn Fische an der Oberfläche sind, sie meist nur draußen mitten auf dem See sind und ich sie niemals erreiche. So ergab es sich dann beim letzten Nachtansitz auf Karpfen, dass sie noch in meinem Futteral war und ich mir dachte, legst sie auf Grund. Jedoch hatte ich keine leichten Bleie mehr und musste auf ein 92g inlineblei zurückgreifen. Dies Gepaart mit einem lleinen Pva Beutel hing kurze zeit später an der Rute und ich Traute mich die Montage mit viel Gefühl auszuwerfen. Weiter als 20m musste ich eh nicht. Gesagt getan. Kein knacken oder sonstiges im Blank. Und zum schuss durfste ich noch den schönsten Drill meines Lebens genießen. Es biss ein 32pfd Karpfen

Also mit einer Floatrute kann man auch notfalls mal auf die großen angeln, insofern man keine hindernisse im gewässer hat.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wo liegt der Unterschied?*



Andal schrieb:


> Matchruten sind meist auch etwas mehr "Spitze", was die Aktion angeht.



Schlag mich tot, aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht trifft das doch nur bei den Stickruten zu.
Wagglerruten sind doch eher mit parabolischer Aktion!?!

Kann natürlich sein daß meine Informationen veraltet sind.
Hab ´ne 4,5m Match, die biegt sich bei einen Karpfen über fünf Pfund bis ins Handteil...
Und genau das ist Ihre Stärke:
Die puffert und federt alles ab und mit der Länge kann ich den Fisch gut führen.
Konnte, durch umlegen der Rute, schon Karpfen bis zur zehn Pfund-Grenze abhalten, in die Seerosen,bzw. Strömung zu flüchten und hab sie unter der Rute gedrillen.
Deswegen liebe ich das alte Ding...|supergri
Ist aus Schulzeiten und hat über 15 Jahre auf dem ramponierten Blank...

@Dr.Kalamaris:
Petri Heil zu diesem Karpfen!
An so einer Rute sind das sicher gefühlte 50 Pfd!

Grüße 
vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Andal (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wo liegt der Unterschied?*

Mehr "Spitze" im Vergleich zu Floatruten. Wobei ja bei zeitgenössischen Ruten aller Art scheinbar nur noch die Aktion "Brett" zählen muss, wenn man so die Produktbeschreibungen der meisten Marken anschaut.

Sei froh, dass du noch so einen "alten Stecken" hast, das sind Schätze, die man hüten muss!


----------

